# Review: Great frames made by Bill Hays



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill Hays is exciting the slingshot community with his totally new designs. He makes frames that look like nothing else, but work just perfect and are amongst the most comfortable slingshots tested in The Slingshot Channel so far.

Three different frames are shown, one even has a 16 round steel ball magazine.






Enjoy!

Jörg


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

Great vid! You sure have been busy this last week Joerg!!


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Joerg, thanks for sharing!

Bill makes some SWEET slingshots... someday I hope to get one!

Tom


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great review Joerg!

Fantastic slingshots Bill!

I could only imagine what would come of locking the two of you together in a workshop for a month.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Just wait!

Bill is just getting warmed up!









After extensive use of Bill's sling shots I find my others gathering dust or being
used by others that I'm helping get started in this wonderful sport/hobbie.

If you haven't shot one of Bill's sling shots and you're a side shooter, you are cheating
yourself by not owning one of these sling shots.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

some great looking shooters


----------



## zille (Oct 25, 2010)

**** me but these still look like alien heritage...







I'd love to call one of these my lil cattie...I mostly shoot sideways, not for the gangster approach but for the accuracy you can even get with heavy bandsets and a lot of power. Cudos to Bill for making these extraordinary frames. Can't wait to see his "next generation" slingshots.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you, you Guys are all to kind... and the excellent review of Jorg's... icing!


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Bill your slingshots look fantastic. You are making designs that are changing the slingshot world. One day I hope to make slingshots like you.


----------

